# Me presentó a sus padres/He introduced me to his parents



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

He sacado de un diccionario español-inglés este ejemplo:

_Me presentó a sus padres > He introduced me to his parents._

Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto:

_Me presentó a sus padres._
Me = complemento directo, a sus padres = complemento indirecto

_He introduced me to his parents._
Me = direct object, a sus padres = indirect object

Creo que ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical. ¿Es así?

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Hola Pitt,

Tu diccionario ha escogido una frase ambigua en español. Así, _Me presentó a sus padres _puede significar tanto _Yo fui presentado a sus padres _como _Sus padres me fueron presentados (por él). _De esta forma, tu análisis es correcto, pues el significado de la frase en inglés no deja lugar a dudas, en donde "me" es CD.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola Alma:

Te agradezco mucho la explicación detallada. 

En este contexto me gustaría saber si es posible:
_He introduced me *to them* > Me *les *presentó._
Pero *les *me suena raro. 

Quizás es mejor:
_He introduced me *to them* > Me presentó *a ellos*._

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> Hola Alma:
> 
> Te agradezco mucho la explicación detallada.
> 
> En este contexto me gustaría saber si es posible:
> _He introduced me *to them* > Me *les *presentó._
> Pero *les *me suena raro.
> 
> Quizás es mejor:
> _He introduced me *to them* > Me presentó *a ellos*._
> 
> Saludos



La primera frase es imposible, no se puede sustituir *a ellos* por *les*. Siento no saber explicártelo pero no se puede hacer. Otra cosa sería emplear *los*, pero en este caso la frase tendría el sentido contrario: _Me *los* presentó_= _*Sus padres* me fueron presentados_ (a mí, por él) en donde *me* es CI

En el segundo caso _Me presentó *a ellos*_ la frase es, en apariencia, correcta gramaticalmente, pero nada natural. De hecho, el ejemplo de tu diccionario está viciado por la ambigüedad. Yo intentaría  evitar esa ambigüedad con otras preposiciones, por ejemplo:_ 
Me presentó *ante* *sus padres*>> Me presentó *ante* *ellos*_
Aquí no hay ninguna duda, _Me presentó *ante ellos*_ equivaldría a _He introduced me *to them*_

Resumiendo, si dices _Me presentó a sus padres_, la mayoría de las veces el oyente recibirá el mensaje de _Sus padres me fueron presentados_ (aunque algún oyente pueda interpretarlo como _He introduced me to his parents_) mientras que si dices _Me presentó ante sus padres_, el oyente sólo puede interpretar _He introduced me to his parents_.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

De nuevo muchas gracias. En todo caso la frase _Me presentó a sus padres_ es ambigua. Hay dos interpretaciones:

_Me [c. indirecto] presentó a sus padres [c. directo]._
Esta interpretación es la normal.

_Me [c. directo] presentó a sus padres ._
Esta interpretación es la menos normal.
¿Qué función gramatical tiene *a sus padres* en este caso?

En mi opinión la entrada en el diccionario sería mejor así:
_Me presentó a sus padres > He introduced his parents to me._

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> De nuevo muchas gracias. En todo caso la frase _Me presentó a sus padres_ es ambigua. Hay dos interpretaciones:
> 
> _Me [c. indirecto] presentó a sus padres [c. directo]._
> Esta interpretación es la normal.
> 
> _Me [c. directo] presentó a sus padres ._
> Esta interpretación es la menos normal.
> ¿Qué función gramatical tiene *a sus padres* en este caso? *Es el complemento indirecto, sería la frase que tenías en inglés en un primer momento: *_He introduced me_* to his parents* (yo fui presentado a sus padres)
> 
> En mi opinión la entrada en el diccionario sería mejor así:
> _Me presentó a sus padres > He introduced his parents to me._* Eso es, así sería mejor, pues es como normalmente se entiende, con a sus padres como c. directo *
> 
> 
> Saludos



Encantado de compartir contigo este hilo.
Pedro


----------



## caniho

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> He sacado de un diccionario español-inglés este ejemplo:
> 
> _Me presentó a sus padres > He introduced me to his parents._
> 
> Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto:
> 
> _Me presentó a sus padres._
> Me = complemento directo, a sus padres = complemento indirecto
> 
> _He introduced me to his parents._
> Me = direct object, a sus padres = indirect object
> 
> Creo que ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical. ¿Es así?
> 
> Saludos



That analysis is possible, but I would say that in the mind of the native speaker it's more likely the other way round: _me_, IO; and _a sus padres_, DO (_me los presentó_).


----------



## Pitt

_Me [c. directo] presentó a sus padres ._
Esta interpretación es la menos normal.
¿Qué función gramatical tiene *a sus padres* en este caso? *Es el complemento indirecto, sería la frase que tenías en inglés en un primer momento: *_He introduced me_* to his parents* (yo fui presentado a sus padres)

Hola Alma:

Yo también creo que *a sus padres* es un complemento indirecto. Por eso es posible:

_Me [c. directo] presentó *a sus padres* [c. indirecto] > Me *les* presentó. _

En este caso el pronombre de acusativo (me) precede al pronombre de dativo (les). Pero normalmente el pronombre de dativo precede al pronombre de acusativo.

¿Que opinas?


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> Hola Alma:
> 
> Yo también creo que *a sus padres* es un complemento indirecto. Por eso es posible:
> 
> _Me [c. directo] presentó *a sus padres* [c. indirecto] > Me *les* presentó. _
> 
> En este caso el pronombre de acusativo (me) precede al pronombre de dativo (les). Pero normalmente el pronombre de dativo precede al pronombre de acusativo.
> 
> ¿Que opinas?


Yo creo que esta construcción no es posible. Como dices tú, el orden lógico sería Me *los* presentó, que ya hemos comentado que significa lo contrario. Esta ordenación que propones no me parece correcta, en otras palabras, no podemos emplear el pronombre de dativo (les) aquí.

saludos


----------



## caniho

Pitt said:


> _Me [c. directo] presentó a sus padres ._
> Esta interpretación es la menos normal.
> ¿Qué función gramatical tiene *a sus padres* en este caso? *Es el complemento indirecto, sería la frase que tenías en inglés en un primer momento: *_He introduced me_* to his parents* (yo fui presentado a sus padres)
> 
> Hola Alma:
> 
> Yo también creo que *a sus padres* es un complemento indirecto. Por eso es posible:
> 
> _Me [c. directo] presentó *a sus padres* [c. indirecto] > Me *les* presentó. _
> 
> En este caso el pronombre de acusativo (me) precede al pronombre de dativo (les). Pero normalmente el pronombre de dativo precede al pronombre de acusativo.
> 
> ¿Que opinas?



Maybe '_a sus padres_' is not an IO in that case. Certainly, '_me les presentó_' is not possible, as has been said. For me, it's a similar sentence to these ones:

_Me presentó al concurso
Me llevó a/ante ellos.
Me entregué a la causa._


----------



## Alma de cántaro

caniho said:


> Maybe '_a sus padres_' is not an IO in that case. Certainly, '_me les presentó_' is not possible, as has been said. For me, it's a similar sentence to these ones:
> 
> _Me presentó al concurso
> Me llevó a/ante ellos.
> Me entregué a la causa._



Es decir, si sustituimos la preposición _a_ por la preposición _ante_, la frase _Me presentó ante ellos_ contendría un complemento que no es indirecto, sino que sería algo más cercano a lo que es un complemento de lugar:

_Me presentó ante ellos
Me presentó ante el tribunal
Me presentó ante la mirada de todo el público_

¿Sería, en ese caso, esta la razón por la que no podemos sustituir *a ellos* por _les_?

Saludos


----------



## AstuWar

La cosa está en que 'me presentó a sus padres' y 'me presentó ante sus padres' no son equivalentes, en la segunda 'me' es CD, pero no hay ningún CI, 'ante sus padres' es un CCL (complemento circunstancial de lugar), y traducida sería 'he introduced me before his parents', sabes a quién presenta pero no a quién se lo presenta.

Edit: si no se puede sustituir 'a ellos' por 'les' (en 'me presentó a ellos') es por una cacofonía, porque bien se puede decir en un lenguaje muy informal 'les presentó a moi' (léase 'moi' con pronunciación francesa, queriendo decir 'yo') o 'les presentó al menda' (que también significa 'yo', pero en germanía).


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Vaya! Me alegro de que al fin haya aparecido alguien que aclare este lío. 
Pitt, toma nota del post de AstuWar.

Saludos


----------



## caniho

El DPD tiene una frase parecida:

_El director presentó el profesor a los alumnos_

el profesor = CD
a los alumnos = CI

Creo que se puede decir: 

_El director lo presentó a los alumnos._
_El director les presentó al profesor._
_El director se lo presentó_ (Esta no me suena muy bien, porque _se_ no da la impresión de ser un plural, parece que se refiere a una sola persona)

En la frase que nos ocupa, _me presentó a sus padres_, la sustitución sería efectivamente '_me les presentó_', que más parece un leísmo que otra cosa. No creo que nadie lo usara con el sentido que aquí le pretendemos dar.


----------



## Pitt

Os agradezco mucho las aclaraciones. Ambas frases tienen el mismo significado, pero la estructura gramatical es diferente: 

_Me presentó a sus padres._
*a sus padres = complemento directo*
Me = complemento indirecto

_He introduced me to his parents._
*to his parents = complemento indirecto*
me = complemento directo

En resumen: En una frase con dos complementos en español la persona presentada es el complemento directo, pero en inglés es el complemento indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

caniho said:


> En la frase que nos ocupa, _me presentó a sus padres_, la sustitución sería efectivamente '_me les presentó_', que más parece un leísmo que otra cosa. No creo que nadie lo usara con el sentido que aquí le pretendemos dar.


 
¡Muchas gracias, caniho! Estoy de acuerdo contigo:

Me (CI) presentó *a sus padres* (CD) > Me *los *presentó > Me *les* presentó (les = leísmo).

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, caniho! Estoy de acuerdo contigo:
> 
> Me (CI) presentó *a sus padres* (CD) > Me *los *presentó > Me *les* presentó (les = leísmo).
> 
> Saludos



Yo también suscribo las palabras de caniho. Al final lo que queda claro es que no se puede traducir _He introduced me to his parents_ por _Me les presentó_. Y si es que hay alguien que emplee el leísmo _Me les presentó_, en realidad está diciendo _He introduced his parents to me_.

¿Estamos de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> Yo también suscribo las palabras de caniho. Al final lo que queda claro es que no se puede traducir _He introduced me to his parents_ por _Me les presentó_. Y si es que hay alguien que emplee el leísmo _Me les presentó_, en realidad está diciendo _He introduced his parents to me_.
> 
> ¿Estamos de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. ¿Estás de acuerdo con mi comentario # 15?

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> Agradezco mucho a todos las aclaraciones. Ambas frases tienen el mismo significado, pero la estructura gramatical es diferente:
> 
> _Me presentó a sus padres._
> *a sus padres = complemento directo*
> Me = complemento indirecto (es decir, sus padres me fueron presentados)
> 
> _He introduced me to his parents._
> *to his parents = complemento indirecto*
> me = complemento directo (es decir, yo fui presentado a sus padres)
> 
> En resumen: En español la persona presentada es el complemento directo, pero en inglés es el complemento indirecto.
> 
> Saludos



A ver, parecía que ya estábamos de acuerdo, pero al releer tu comentario nº 15 me vuelvo a liar. Creo que te has confundido, si dices que Me= CI en español, entonces el sentido de la frase (en rojo), no coincide con el de la frase inglesa (en rojo también). Entonces no son frases equivalentes. Las frases equivalentes serían:

Me presentó a sus padres (yo fui presentado a sus padres)
Me= C. directo
a sus padres= C. indirecto

He indroduced me to his parents
me= C. directo
to his parents= C. indirecto

Esta sería la equivalencia exacta, con la advertencia de que la frase española no suele entenderse en este sentido, sino en el contrario, por lo que, en un contexto habitual, las dos frases son distintas en significado y estructura gramatical.


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> _Me presentó a sus padres_ (yo fui presentado a sus padres)
> Me= C. directo
> a sus padres= C. indirecto
> 
> _He indroduced me to his parents_
> me= C. directo
> to his parents= C. indirecto
> 
> Esta sería la equivalencia exacta, con la advertencia de que la frase española no suele entenderse en este sentido, sino en el contrario, por lo que, en un contexto habitual, las dos frases son distintas en significado y estructura gramatical.


 
Tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión la entrada en el diccionario sería mejor así: 

_Me presentó a sus padres > He introduced his parents to me._
a sus padres/his parents = complemento directo 
me/to me = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> Yo también suscribo las palabras de caniho. Al final lo que queda claro es que no se puede traducir _He introduced me to his parents_ por _Me les presentó_. Y si es que hay alguien que emplee el leísmo _Me les presentó_, en realidad está diciendo _He introduced his parents to me_.


 
Hola Alma:

Todavía tengo una duda sobre *les*.

Interpretación (menos habitual):
_Me (OD) presentó a sus padres (OI). _

¿Por qué no se puede sustituir *a sus padres* con *les*? (Me les presentó ). Yo sé que el pronombre de dativo debe preceder al pronombre de acusativo.

¿Cómo se puede sustituir *a sus padres* (CI) con un pronombre? Quizás esto no es posible.

Saludos


----------



## AstuWar

Pitt said:


> ¿Por qué no se puede sustituir *a sus padres* con *les*? (Me les presentó ). Yo sé que el pronombre de dativo debe preceder al pronombre de acusativo.
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede sustituir *a sus padres* (CI) con un pronombre? Quizás esto no es posible.



Ya lo he contestado antes. 



AstuWar said:


> Si no se puede sustituir 'a ellos' por 'les' (en 'me presentó a  ellos') es por una cacofonía, porque bien se puede decir en un lenguaje  muy informal 'les presentó a moi' (léase 'moi' con pronunciación  francesa, queriendo decir 'yo') o 'les presentó al menda' (que también  significa 'yo', pero en germanía).



Fíjate en cómo '_a ellos/sus padres_' (CI) se sustituye por el pronombre '_les_', el correcto.


----------



## Pitt

AstuWar said:


> Fíjate en cómo '_a ellos/sus padres_' (CI) se sustituye por el pronombre '_les_', el correcto.


 
¡Muchas gracias a todos! Por fin todo está claro:

Interpretación habitual:
_Me presentó *a sus padres* > Me *los* presentó._
Me = complemento indirecto
a sus padres / los = complemento directo

Interpretación menos habitual: 
_Me presentó *a sus padres* > Me presentó *a ellos*._
Me = complemento directo
a sus padres / a ellos = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## Julien Sorel

Para lo que les sirva, por acá en donde vivo yo (Aztlán) acostumbramos presentar al complemento indirecto nocional de construcciones parecidas a la tratada en este hilo mediante la preposición _con_ y así nos queda perfectamente claro quién es, p. ej., el presentado y con quién se le presenta; p. ej.:

_Me presentó con sus papás_. --> Soy yo el presentado.
_Los presentó conmigo_. --> Son los papás los presentados.


Saludos.


----------



## James2000

AstuWar said:


> Fíjate en cómo '_a ellos/sus padres_' (CI) se sustituye por el pronombre '_les_', el correcto.



¿Es lo mismo con otras combinaciones de pronombres?  ¿Hay problemas con estos ejemplos también?

Me le presentó. (a su padre (CI))
Te les presenté. (a sus padres (CI))

¿Y con otros verbos?

Me les entregaron (a mis enemigos (CI)) (No sé si 'entregar' se utiliza así) [They handed me over to my enemies]


----------



## micafe

Esas frases no se pueden decir. No porque estén gramaticalmente erradas, deberían ser correctas pero no lo son. Es el mismo caso de "he introduced you to me". No se puede decir "èl me te presentó". Simplemente no se dice, no sé cuál sea la explicación, si es que la hay, porque no creo que sea por cuestión de cacofonía como dijo alguien. 

Para poder expresar esas ideas hay que cambiar totalmente la construcción de la frase y ponerla al estilo inglés: "Él te presentó a mí", pero es algo que tampoco decimos. Lo mejor sería decir "él nos presentó"

"He introduced me to his father": "él le me presentó" - "él me presentó a su padre". Pero aquí se presenta la ambigüedad de que se ha hablado porque esa frase puede querer decir "his father was introduced to me". 

En general, los nativos entendemos qué es lo se quiere decir, pero sí me parece que es una falla del idioma castellano. 

Alguna tenía que tener. 

Volviendo a la frase original de este hilo "Me presentó a sus padres" tal vez lo mejor sea usar la voz pasiva: "fui presentado a sus padres".  

En el caso contrario, cuando los padres los presentados, no hay problema en decir "me los presentó". 

Esta extraña situación se presenta cuando el Complemento Directo es otro diferente a las terceras personas, sea singular o plural, o sea ME, TE, NOS, OS.


----------

